# DOTM...Pet Poll For April



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's That time again!

DOTM Pet For April...

Please post up your entries but please read the rules first...

Pets must all be either spayed or neutered...

*If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...*

*The rules*:

* *One* photo per dog, *one* entry per member per category. No commentary!

* *One entry per dog* per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Photos are to be no larger than *640 pixels*. Here is a free resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer. Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.

* Please *include your dog's call name* with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your *pup's age*.

* Please *do not include superfluous information* (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures *may not* be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet *can not* be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

 * You snooze you loose...

*The process*:

Entry threads will open around the beginning of the month, and will stay open for a few weeks. Voting will take place after that time in the form of a poll, and will be open for anywhere from 3-7 days, depending.

*ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!*
*If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)*

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

*All Pictures should be about the size of the picture below*










Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.

If you have questions please PM Roxy_Nie


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

meganc66's Bear


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Performanceknls Trinity


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ANGEL


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumblin Hemi
(sorry for text on the pic I can't find the origional)


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America's "Duckie"


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Midnight


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Dimez


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Shelby


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Pitbull learners "China Girl"


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

*bullet boi*

bullet 8.5 months


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Lucky


----------

